# Swollen Lips



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

I swear when it rains it pours. I can't go ONE day without SOMEONE coming down with something.
And I hate to say this but when I knew NOTHING about bettas and kept them in bowls they lived much longer and disease free it seems.

/endrant

Mid feeding this morning I discovered my favorite veiltail who I've had since last august has the fattest lips I have ever seen in my life.



I just moved him into this 10 gallon section a week ago, and since I've added neons (several of which have died) The remaining neons show no signs of fungus or issues.

Tested my water, the ammonia is slightly high but not over 0.25 ppm. Its a heavily planted, heated and filtered 20 gallon I do 25% water changes on every week.

Elmo is lethargic, not moving and doesn't shy from my hand. He's in a 80 degree sick tank now with maracyn oxy, rooibos tea and jungle all cure.

WHAT IS THIS

I've already cried today about him and Kaiju who is worse, not better for no reason and am really having a hard time with this mess. It happened overnight


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

You are right, those are some big lips!
Off the top of my head I am more likely to assume the infection is internal, fish don't swell from outer damage and there isnt any sign of growths that would indicate some sort of columnaris.

It is my personal suggestion that you get him an antibacterial to try and bring down the swelling. I personally use tetracycline but the US has more options available I cannot personally comment on such as kanaplex and maracyne.

If you prefer to err on the side of caution I suggest you use Tri-sulfa first to rule out a harsh fungal or external bacteria, if there is no change then you can move to the tetracycline.

edited- just re-read he is already in medication, please finish that first before switching, hopefully those cures can catch it first and it is safer to finish medication than swap between them


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

He passed away overnight- so darn quick

Thanks for your help- been a rough week


----------

